

Show HN: Unscatter.com redesign - jrussbowman
http://www.unscatter.com/

======
jrussbowman
I've recently pushed out the first round of the redesign for the site. I used
Twitter Bootstrap 2 and made a focus on trying to simplify the user interface,
hopefully making it a bit more intuitive.

I also moved away from using YUI and am learning backbone.js and jqeury now.
As such some pieces are still missing, for example there's no attempt at
autocomplete for search queries or a spell check yet.

I also recently added support for a few more api's, most notably Bing powering
video and image search. I'm currently planning /youtube, /bingnews and
/netflix as the next api's to add. Later, once I form a LLC this fall I may
add a shopping tab and start using affiliate apis like Amazon and Best Buy.

It's still just a personal side project, but it's the search engine I use on a
daily basis now and I find it useful. Have to say that using Twitter Bootstrap
this is the best it's ever looked.

------
username3
About page returns Traceback (most recent call last): File
"/usr/local/unscatter/tornado/web.py", line 983, in _execute self.prepare()
File "/usr/local/unscatter/tornado/web.py", line 1419, in prepare raise
HTTPError(self._status_code) HTTPError: HTTP 404: Not Found

~~~
jrussbowman
ah, failed QA on my part. Thanks!

~~~
jrussbowman
Just removed the link for now and kicked debugging off. Thanks for letting me
know, appreciate it.

